
37signals Job Board is closing down - neokya
https://jobs.37signals.com/
======
interstitial
Remote work job postings are usually a haven for scammers, commission-only
jobs, and MLM. But this looks great so far. I hope this stays as clean and
legitimate as it is now. My sister's boyfriend just bought Ferrari with the
cash he made working from home, click here!

~~~
albedo
Our current thesis is that job boards are painful to wade through, especially
for experienced devs looking to freelance.

Our current model involves connecting devs to good clients (i.e. people who've
done this sort of thing before), who we screen ourselves (and because we've
done freelance development ourselves, we know what to look for).

Check out [http://getlambda.com](http://getlambda.com) if you're interested.

~~~
mrottenkolber
> Lambda is a talent agency for exceptional developers, designers, and
> technology professionals

This scares me off completely. Not that I doubt that I am good at my job. All
morality aside, who are you to know who is? A Rails dev and an investment
banker.

~~~
shitlord
It's amazing how incredibly conceited the website comes off. CTRL + F
"talent", 7 matches.

You'd think that two guys who think of themselves as "entrepreneurs" would
know not to say stuff like that.

------
dusing
The WeWorkRemotely works really well. I've never had such a response from one
of our job postings. 50 or so qualified applicants in the first week, and we
hired a perfect match out of that pool. In contrast our stack overflow ads had
gotten 3 highly unqualified applicants in 30 days.

~~~
nowarninglabel
I haven't tried WeWorkRemotely, but I can attest that StackOverflow ads were
abysmal for us. Our final candidate ended up coming to us organically for the
position I just hired for, but we also had some good candidates find us from
Indeed.com

May have just been the nature of the position though (Salesforce work)

~~~
kanwisher
Depends on your ad stackoverflow has gotten the largest bang for the buck with
$1200 in spend I've hired 4 members to my team. There are a lot of jobs there
so you need to standout but they definitely have good programmers on it. 37s
job board was crap for us tho

------
jmduke
Interesting napkin math for We Work Remote:

(131 + 25 + 12 + 12 + 4 + 2 + 2) jobs * $200/mo = 37600 MRR.

~~~
scoot
Monthly Recurring Revenue? Only if the jobs never get filled (and the
advertisers list them indefinately), in which case WWR isn't doing it's job.

~~~
Jgrubb
Typically job boards allow new jobs to be posted and the old ones that have
been filled to be taken down. This might invalidate the OP's napkin, but still
gives you a rough idea of revenue.

------
programminggeek
Job boards are a funny thing, it's a fairly easy thing to program, and yet
companies will pay good sums of money to post an ad because it is to hard to
find decent help AND companies are already paying money to advertise job
openings.

Value created !== programming complexity

~~~
aspir
Job boards start easily, but you'd be surprised at how much they can spiral
into some of the most convoluted code you've ever seen. They're almost the
exact definition of a scope creeping CRUD app. This is compounded by the fast
that an MVP job board is so low hanging that corners are often cut into
oblivion, causing inescapable technical debt :)

I expect "We work remotely" was rooted partially in an attempt to burn down
the old job board codebase and start over with more defined and scalable
scope.

~~~
cmalpeli
This.

I started a bunch of niche job boards (pythonjobs.com, bigdatajobs.com,
railsjobs.com, etc) using a 3rd party platform - but wasn't happy with the
platform so built my own.

Fast forward blood, sweat and tears I now offer the platform as a SaaS
offering for other looking to create niche job boards (www.JobBoard.io).

Starts out as simple CRUD - gets much more complex - especially when multi-
tenancy is involved.

~~~
cmalpeli
not sure why this deserves a downvote - was showing agreement with previous
comment w/ some proof of pedigree/perspective to the view.

~~~
rubyrescue
People tend to discourage posts with "This."

------
petercooper
They don't _really_ need the money, of course, but it's still cool to see them
truly standing by their principles as set down in _REMOTE_.

~~~
znowi
Yes, I admire their resolve in staying truly _lean_ as a company with focus on
making a great product rather than making a great profit. After more than 10
years, it's still a compact team of 36 people. I wonder what happens when they
hit 37 - maybe it's the limit :)

~~~
wlll
We're at 42 now.

------
alberth
Just to summarize all the services 37signals has shutdown over the years:

\- Writeboard [1]

\- Tada List [2]

\- Answers [3]

\- Backpack [4]

\- Product Blog [5]

\- Job Board [6]

\- OpenID support [7]

\- Draft [8]

\- Breeze [9]

\- Softfolio (sold) [10]

\- Basecamp Classic (still running but can't signup for new services) [11]

.

Then some "soft" services the were doing like:

\- Podcast (last update was 2011) [12]

\- Exit Interviews (last update was in 2011) [13]

.

Then you have Chalk and Campfire that feel like they are on life support, even
though they are still operational.

.

[1] [http://37signals.com/writeboard-retired](http://37signals.com/writeboard-
retired)

[2] [http://37signals.com/tadalist-retired](http://37signals.com/tadalist-
retired)

[3] [http://37signals.com/answers-retired](http://37signals.com/answers-
retired)

[4] [http://37signals.com/backpack-retired](http://37signals.com/backpack-
retired)

[5] [http://reorg.co/breaking-37signals-retires-product-
blog-2011...](http://reorg.co/breaking-37signals-retires-product-
blog-2011-07/)

[6] [https://jobs.37signals.com/](https://jobs.37signals.com/)

[7] [http://37signals.blogs.com/products/2011/01/well-be-
retiring...](http://37signals.blogs.com/products/2011/01/well-be-retiring-our-
support-of-openid-on-may-1.html)

[8]
[https://twitter.com/37signals/statuses/208575895101902848](https://twitter.com/37signals/statuses/208575895101902848)

[9] [https://basecamp.com/breeze](https://basecamp.com/breeze)

[10] [http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/05/10/37signals-lists-
web...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/05/10/37signals-lists-web-designer-
directory-sortfolio-on-flippa-buy-it-now-for-480000/)

[11] [http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3114-basecamp-next-
becoming-b...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3114-basecamp-next-becoming-
basecamp)

[12] [http://37signals.com/podcast](http://37signals.com/podcast)

[13] [http://37signals.com/exit](http://37signals.com/exit)

Edit: formating & added applications to the list

~~~
colinbartlett
Is Campfire shutting down, too? I think that was the last 37s service I
stopped using, about 6 months ago.

~~~
alberth
No, the campfire comment was me just making an editorial comment that it feels
like that product is being neglected.

------
mahyarm
I think the more accurate term is migrating their job board.

------
ammmir
does anyone know of similar quality job boards that are focused more on
turnkey projects and less on staff augmentation?

i've had the best experiences with clients who care more about the end product
and results, rather than specific languages, frameworks, or even skillsets.
nearly all of them have been inbound or referrals, so i'm not sure if a job
board (maybe a reverse job board?) would be able to replicate that.

------
josegonzalez
Weren't they selling one a few months ago? Is it suddenly more profitable to
make yet another?

------
zackkitzmiller
37S really loves job boards, this makes what 3? 4 now?

~~~
brianbreslin
wouldn't you? very little overhead, nice cash flow that is effectively gravy
on top of their regular operations.

------
lukethomas
This makes complete sense - We Work Remotely is targeted to the remote work
niche, while the past job board was probably facing competition from
StackOverflow and a variety of "programming centric" job boards.

------
sciurus
Interesting that they're competing with Work From Home, which is free.

[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/)

------
J-H
Is the We Work Remotely site loading incredibly slow for anyone else? The
Chrome Dev Panel says a 1.4 min page load?

------
artpop
Got my first job from that board _sniff_

